
Elon Musk has a very bad idea for a website rating journalists - devy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/23/elon-musk-has-a-very-bad-idea-for-a-website-rating-journalists/
======
mlb_hn
It makes sense that something like that is needed. Right now, the media is
essentially throwing the bones - there isn't really a way to evaluate much
less track what's been correct and incorrect over time, so there's no
justification on why one system of interpreting the world is any better than
any other.

Of course, as the article points out, evaluation is hard. I don't think
there's enough of the guts of how this sort of program would work to really
call it 'bad' though. (potentially assuming tracking user votes, running in
conjunction with something like doc2vec would lead to some cool results for
understanding splits in beliefs).

~~~
sebnap
Actually, I wouldn't call it 'bones', it's more like puke. Pre-chewed for you.

